# Chum



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

I went fishing sunday and we caught a bunch of gaftop. we also had alot of fresh crab left over. My father inlaw wanted to keep all the gaftop we caught to use as chum. he has a new electric meat grider he wants to use. Will all that make good chum???? What makes the best chum for shark??


----------



## chaos (Feb 18, 2009)

Oily bloody fish works the best. For grinding a old garbage disposal is the easiest way.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

barracuda, tuna, mackerel, jackfish


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Astros13 said:


> What makes the best chum for shark??


Blood,

Use to drop off a cooler at a butcher. They would feel it with beef blood for me. Unreal how good blodd draws in sharks.

Blood turns into a jelly like stuff. Works perfect in a chum chrun or most anything else.

After that most any fish chopped up will work as chum.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Like JR said any fish will work some work better than others. Use what you got if you go buy some menhaden oil add that to it and you will have a great slick and plenty of particles floatin around.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

any fish will work if you add menhaden oil to it but if you are out on teh boat and if you can catch spanish macks they work very well as fresh bait for your chum bucket 

Hard to get but barracuda is teh best all time shark bait hands down!

Shark season is getting close so I need to start getting my gear ready. I love shark trips they are just down right fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

CHUM IS GREAT FOR OFFSHORE FISHING.
( SPANISH MACK'S I THINK ARE GAME FISH ) ?
ANYWAY IN SHORE ,REMEMBER THE CRAB'S LOVE CHUM TOO.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

After nine miles I believe you can chop em' up!


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> After nine miles I believe you can chop em' up!



































GOOD LUCK ?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

After 9 miles is Federal regs, so the TPWD outdoor annual doesn't do you any good.  (so I hear)



STEVEBAIT2 said:


> GOOD LUCK ?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

justletmein said:


> After 9 miles is Federal regs, so the TPWD outdoor annual doesn't do you any good.  (so I hear)


Thats ahow I see it.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok I didn't see gaftop listed as "game fish" but there is a min length. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

B_Bop77 said:


> Ok I didn't see gaftop listed as "game fish" but there is a min length. I'm not sure what to make of that.


Just because a fish has a min lenght, does not make it a gamefish.

There are many species that have lenght limits that are not game fish. Gafftop, sheepshead, blackdrum, mullet, flounder, etc....


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

B_Bop77 said:


> Ok I didn't see gaftop listed as "game fish" but there is a min length. I'm not sure what to make of that.


Sorry we got sidetracked discussing the Spanish Mackerel someone brought up.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> Just because a fish has a min lenght, does not make it a gamefish.
> 
> There are many species that have lenght limits that are not game fish. Gafftop, sheepshead, blackdrum, mullet, flounder, etc....


I figured as much


----------

